# Rear brake piston problem



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

jeanenry said:


> I decided to renew pads on Cruze 2011 saloon 124HP 1600cc . I got to pushing the piston in to accommodate the thicker new pads, it went in a little but now it will not retract enough for new pads. I bought a 15cm G clamp and tried this but it just will not move further in. The fluid nozzle was release and fluid seeped out. "whats up doc" Any recommendations? The piston can be twisted with a mole grip and does not seem overtly tight for rotation.? And a long lever was used on the G clamp handle.


You need to turn the piston clockwise to fully seat it. There are tools for doing that, but it sounds like you have something which will work.

I have limited experience with this type caliper, but they were on the rear of my Pontiac. The parking brake mechanism turns the pistons from the backside of the caliper to engage _and_ adjust the parking brake. So over time, it gets extended out and must be cranked back in when installing new pads.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## jeanenry (Aug 20, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> You need to turn the piston clockwise to fully seat it. There are tools for doing that, but it sounds like you have something which will work.
> 
> I have limited experience with this type caliper, but they were on the rear of my Pontiac. The parking brake mechanism turns the pistons from the backside of the caliper to engage _and_ adjust the parking brake. So over time, it gets extended out and must be cranked back in when installing new pads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug, this is my first twist and seat piston, have a nice day
john


----------

